# Infant Health Check Dx.



## chavera (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello,

We recently submitted a claim to Medicaid with cpt code 99461 and 99462 for the initial and subsequent hospital care for normal newborn with dx code V20.31 which is health supervision for newborn under 8 days old. The claims were denied because the dx is incompatible with the cpt codes. I contacted our Medicaid area office but they were not much help. I thought of using V20.2  but that includes a child over 28 days old. Can anyone help me with a good dx that can be used for an infant?

Thanks


----------



## Biller385 (Jun 28, 2012)

Code 99461 is for infant seen in other than hospital or birthing center and 99462 is for subsequent hospital care.  These codes are for two different things. Check out codes 99460, 99462 and 99238.  DX code would be V30.XX  These codes are for hospital delivery.  I think that is what you are asking about.

Cathy


----------



## chavera (Jun 29, 2012)

*Infant Checkup Dx*

Hi Cathy,

I meant the doctor billed 99460 and 99462 but I will look into the V30.XX. Thank you for helping me.

Raquel


----------



## Biller385 (Jun 29, 2012)

You are welcome

Cathy


----------

